# Unique Detail : Porsche GT3 Gloss Enhancement CQuartz Finest.



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi All,

Just a quick thread showing this stunning GT3 that came in for a dual stage machine polish to bring the best out in the paintwork prior to a C.Quartz Finest application to the interior and exterior surfaces.

Normal wash procedure undertaken to include full decontamination.























































Interior carpets and fabrics where protected with Carpro fabric protector.










Wheels and plastics protected with Dlux










Exterior paintwork protected in C.Quartz Finest.























































Thanks for looking
ATB
Andy​


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Stunning car.:argie: Stunning finish.:argie:


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow stunning:thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Lovely car!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

stunning work on a stunning car


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Beauty!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Stunning GT3 very high up on the lotto win list! great work :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing, what a car that is?! Love your studio too with the Hi-Fi setup! Nicely done!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a stunning looking car, great work.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

gorgeous car and my dream lotto car!

Great work on it too


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice one Dad.:thumb:


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Stunning car, lovely colour and excellent work.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice :doublesho

How do you find using a spray gun for the Fabric protector? Does it use less product? give a more even coverage?


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Stunning car & results


----------



## lewylinto (Feb 21, 2013)

Lovely car and studio! Nice to see it gets driven properly too!


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

That literally looks better than wet paint, stunning stunning finish


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

amazing car, amazing gloss, amazing work


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Stunning:thumb:


Brian


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

One of the best finishes ive ever seen, looks incredible. Also what speakers are they?


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

awesome stuff! :thumb:


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

I'd give up sex to own that, so i could drive the wheels off it.


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice work Andy.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Stunning work chap. Fantastic choice on the GT3 from the owner, a classy choice. Great LSP choice also.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Fantastic car, fantastic detail. 
Gonz.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Just delicious! Epic Car and finish!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Julez (Apr 17, 2014)

Even the Mrs who hates my love of Porsches more than she hates my love of detailing thought this was awesome - Great Work!


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

fethead said:


> I'd give up sex to own that, so i could drive the wheels off it.


 Well don't get married or you will end up without both.

The first water cooled Porker I think I would want if the numbers came up, especially if it looks that good. Stunning work.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, I would be scared to take it out of the garage!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Top drawer Andy.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Very nice, good to see one which isn't the seemingly default choice of White!:thumb::driver:


----------



## Mark Evison (Aug 16, 2011)

That looks stunning mate great work


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

Lovely finish on the paint, top work all over. but should the brake discs have those cracks in them?


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

andyrst said:


> Lovely finish on the paint, top work all over. but should the brake discs have those cracks in them?


They are Ceramic brakes andyrst.


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Stunning work dude


----------



## FrontRowForward (Apr 3, 2012)

Amazing work, it looks brilliant.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Awesome work, awesome machine!!


----------



## TPursey (Sep 11, 2015)

Very nice work. Got some DLux for my car, looks like it does the job!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

As always Mr P, awesome work carried out in a professional manner. Always a joy to come and see your work, always impresses, even more so in the flesh ..


----------



## Adam_B (Feb 23, 2015)

Great work, looks stunning


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Gleammachine said:


> Awesome work, awesome machine!!


Thanks Rob.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

dooka said:


> As always Mr P, awesome work carried out in a professional manner. Always a joy to come and see your work, always impresses, even more so in the flesh ..


Why thank you Mr Dooka.


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Summit Detailing said:


> Very nice, good to see one which isn't the seemingly default choice of White!:thumb::driver:


Lol

Carl


----------

